# Does this email mean the application was successful



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I'm newly registered to these forums but I have used them a lot during my wife's spouse visa application. I would like to thank everyone for the massive amount of information contained on these forums, without which I am sure our application would have been far more difficult.

I do have one question, today we received the following email from Bogota:

Dear Client:

Your answer to your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your passport will be sent to the British Embassy in Mexico today. As soon as it is received in Mexico, you will be sent an email which you should print and present when you go to pick up the response.

Sincerely,
UKBA
Bogota


Now my question is, although the email itself does not give an answer as to if our application was successful they have included a link to a document that states on page 2 'Now that you have been issued with your visa we look forward to welcoming you to the UK'. What I would like to know is, does this mean our application was successful or is this something they always include in this email regardless of result? I don't want to celebrate too soon but it would seem like a rather silly thing to include in a failed application (not to mention cruel).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually but not always. So wait till you see your passport.


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I wasnt able to post the link to the document earlier because of my post count. I have since met that requirement so here is a link to the document that was included with the email:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...ur-stay-in-uk/your-stay-in-uk.pdf?view=Binary

I also noticed that on the site it states that this is sent to applicants who have been successful:

UK Border Agency | Your stay in the UK - A guide for international travellers

I'm feeling very positive, but of course will wait until I see the actual visa before I start to celebrate


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Just an update to our situation, and another quick question. Bogota stated they were sending our application back to Mexico city 7 days ago, and we have not heard anything from them since. It only took them 2 days to send the application from Mexico to Bogota initially, so I am a little concerned that they have forgotten to notify us that the documents are ready for collection.

I'm wondering if it would be best for me to have my wife call them if this is even possible? Would they be able to advise us or would we be just wasting time trying? If anyone has any experience of this problem please let me know hwo to go about chasing it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Brazil75 (Jun 10, 2013)

When I received the email declaring my passport was back sent via Fedex, there was a clear statement in the email's subject declaring the VISA was issued. In my case, I'm in the US.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to update, we are now on day 13 since Bogota notified us that a decision had been made and were sending the application back to Mexico City. However Mexico still has not informed us that the documents are ready for collection. I'm starting to get a little concerned that they have not sent us the email and the visa is just sat there waiting.

I called worldbridge 3 days ago but have not heard anything from them either. I've also tried calling the embassy but they won't even speak to me about it. It is becoming very frustrating and I have no intention of waiting 4 more months for the 24 week deadline to expire just to discover that the visa has been sat there in Mexico all along. If anyone has any advice on how to proceed it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Another quick update - I called the embassy again, this time in a 'not taking no for an answer' mode. After a lot of arm twisting I got them to look to see if the application was ready to collect. After a while they came back and confirmed it had been there since the 1st of the month, and then tried to tell me they had emailed us.

Unfortunately for them I'm an IT consultant with full control over that email domain. So I went into message tracking and discovered the twits had sent the email to the wrong address. I wonder exactly how that is possible when they have used the correct address on all previous emails. They would have had a ndr bounced back email telling them that the email address was wrong also, just utter muppetry that they cannot even send an email without screwing it up! This wasn't a case of a simple typo on the email address either, it was a completely different address they had attempted to send to, god only knows where they got it from. I hate to think what would happen if we had just sat here waiting for an email that never came.

Anyhow the good news is the application is there and my wife will be going to collect it later this week. We just have to cross our fingers and hope it is a good result now.


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Today was the big day! Following on from the previous update I called my wife and she made immediate arrangements to take the long trip from Durango to Mexico city and collect the documents. She collected it around 45 minutes ago and I am pleased to announce the visa has been granted!

Words simply cannot express how happy I now feel, it has been 7 months of hell watching my 1 year old daughter grow up over Skype and missing my wife immensely. Finally this nightmare is over for us, I feel like I have won the lottery, in fact I feel better than that.

I want to thank everyone that contributes to this forum, it helped us immensely with our application, saved us thousands of pounds in legal fees and enabled me to construct a thorough watertight application which today has produced a winning result for us.

I wish everyone else who is still going through the process the very best of luck with their applications. I will continue to monitor the forum and help where I can with what I have learned from my experiences.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Good news - well done and all the best


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your wife and daughter!


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Cozak said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm newly registered to these forums but I have used them a lot during my wife's spouse visa application. I would like to thank everyone for the massive amount of information contained on these forums, without which I am sure our application would have been far more difficult.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread (congratulation by the way Cozak!) but my husband received exactly the same email plus link and we are desperately hoping this means his application has been successful. His documents should have arrived yesterday but Fedex said there was a delay due to a mechanical fault on the plane then demonstrations on the streets in Guatemala City. We're hoping it will arrive today. So anxious and can't wait for this to be resolved!

It would seem cruel to include this link in the email if it was a rejection but it might just be a standard email template.... argghhh... I need to stop speculating!

KHP


----------



## jimbo5 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cozak said:


> Another quick update - I called the embassy again, this time in a 'not taking no for an answer' mode. After a lot of arm twisting I got them to look to see if the application was ready to collect. After a while they came back and confirmed it had been there since the 1st of the month, and then tried to tell me they had emailed us.
> 
> Unfortunately for them I'm an IT consultant with full control over that email domain. So I went into message tracking and discovered the twits had sent the email to the wrong address. I wonder exactly how that is possible when they have used the correct address on all previous emails. They would have had a ndr bounced back email telling them that the email address was wrong also, just utter muppetry that they cannot even send an email without screwing it up! This wasn't a case of a simple typo on the email address either, it was a completely different address they had attempted to send to, god only knows where they got it from. I hate to think what would happen if we had just sat here waiting for an email that never came.
> 
> Anyhow the good news is the application is there and my wife will be going to collect it later this week. We just have to cross our fingers and hope it is a good result now.


What exactly did you say to them on the phone?


----------

